# Nic Salt RTA ???



## Mahir (18/8/18)

The Nic Salt RTA by Coil Art 

http://www.coilart.net/coilart-salt-rta


----------



## Daniel (19/8/18)

Again , companies need to be careful with promoting hardware as 'Nic Salts' devices ..... personally I think this is just a very silly and irresponsible tactic from Chinese manufacturers ... calling something it's not intended for is deceptive and downright wrong IMHO ... no offense to the OP of course  

Like with this one , comes with 2 0.65ohm fused clapton coils , try and vape that with 25mg nic salts , your lungs will explode ....

But to answer the question I don;t think this is a pure Nic Salt RTA only , always depends on your build. 
I'm by no means an expert (maybe @Waine can comment ?) , but Golden rule for nic salts is always , ALWAYS keep it above or close to 1.0ohms ..... 

Being a smaller chamber RTA I'm sure flavor will be very good with any juice .....


----------

